# 2018 ECLSTS Seminar



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Good day - I will be presenting a seminar (for the 13th time!) at this year's ECLSTS in York this Friday - the seminar starts at 10:00 and should run about 2 hours
The description is below. If you would like to have a more detailed sneak preview my PowerPoint slides are here:
http://www.trainelectronics.com/eclsts-2018/ECLSTS_Spring_2018-rev5.ppt 
Hope to see some of you this year
dave
*Seminars*

*Friday,March 30th
10am-Noon*
Join Dave Bodnar and explore how easy it can be to use microcontrollers and other simple electronic devices to enhance your railroad. We’ll look at circuits you can build with the PICAXE and Arduino families of microcontrollers and how a laser cutter and/or a 3D printer can be an excellent and exciting addition to your workshop.
We'll also explore a new homemade smoke generator that really puts out and create some thunder & lighting!
Don’t miss all of this and the usual array of tips, tricks, tools and gizmos & gadgets that can animate and add excitement to your railroad!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Very nice presentation Dave! Can't be there, but letting you know my "Genuine Dave Bodnar" speedometer is still alive and kicking, doing dual G and Z scale duty!

Greg


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg - the seminars are always great fun - looking forward to the trip to York.
It is also good to hear that the speedometer is still plugging away - enjoy!

dave


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

I just posted a video of my seminar on YouTube






dave


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

How was the turnout? I heard it was down from the previous year.

Just asking your opinion/take.

Greg


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg - I would say the number of vendors and the attendance were both down - that said, there were lots of boxes leaving the hall and I heard that vendors were happy

The attendance at my seminar was very good - easily equal to the last few years 

FYI, YouTube seems to be taking an unusually long time to process the video so it may not be quite ready yet ---- it has been stuck on 95% for some time.

dave


----------



## Neiler (Feb 17, 2008)

dbodnar said:


> I just posted a video of my seminar on YouTube
> 
> dave


Dave - I hope you will consider going to Portland next year. Every time I check you are doing something groundbreaking!

Neil
Hawaii


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Neil - I would like to attend but Portland is quite a trip from Pittsburgh - perhaps when (if) there is one closer to home!
dave


----------



## Neiler (Feb 17, 2008)

dbodnar said:


> Neil - I would like to attend but Portland is quite a trip from Pittsburgh - perhaps when (if) there is one closer to home!
> dave


Hawaii to Portland might be the same distance but I understand the time if not flying. Thanks for posting the link to your presentation. 
Neil


----------



## cubythewater (Jan 14, 2008)

Are you planning to make a presentation at the 2019 show? I would love to attend, but need to put in my leave early this year.....


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

*ECLSTS Presentation 2019*



cubythewater said:


> Are you planning to make a presentation at the 2019 show? I would love to attend, but need to put in my leave early this year.....



I do plan on being at the show on Friday morning and have arranged for doing a presentation starting at 9:30 or 10:00


Hope to see you there


dave


----------

